# Let the smoke out of a curtis



## Roy Von Rogers (Mar 21, 2009)

What model controller did you put in.

Roy




Renny_D said:


> Well this weekend I finally had time to start my upgrade to my 06 zap pk. First
> thing was to pull out the Altrax and Delta Q. Then spend some time fabricating
> a new battery box to add two more Trojan t1275s where folks usually add one
> battery for the 94 volt upgrade. Since I did not want to cut the cross member I
> ...


----------



## Renny_D (Apr 21, 2009)

Curtis 1231-8601 - the 96-144 volt 500 amp controller.
Talks with the seller are not looking good - but we are talking so I can be hopeful.

Looking in from the side the controller doesn't look very beefy or like it has a great heat sink set up. Frankly Paul and Sebrina's controller looks beefier than the curtis. 

thanks
Renny


----------



## Roy Von Rogers (Mar 21, 2009)

The reason I asked I also have a 2008 PK and want to do something similar, I always thought that curtiss was a good controller, dont understand why yours blew up.

Roy


----------



## Renny_D (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm not sure and I don't want to pull anything apart until I get some resolution with the seller. That controller should be more than enough to handle this small and light of a car and the load was really light when I was pulling out of the drive way - it should not have been a problem at all. I was actually thinking the motor would be the weak link. As far as the rest of the upgrades it was fairly easy if you can weld and drill. Most of my time was spent waiting for paint to dry and thinking before cutting or welding. If you want more pics of anything in particular let me know.

thanks
Renny


----------



## Roy Von Rogers (Mar 21, 2009)

Well I'm not planing to install lead batteries, there is plenty room for 200 ah Thundersky's.

Roy


----------



## Renny_D (Apr 21, 2009)

Yeah me too some day. Right now if I can get 35 mile range I would be very happy. 

thanks
Renny


----------

